
Show HN: GetAccept (YC W16) – Sales Proposals and eSigning Reinvented - samirsmajic
http://www.getaccept.com
======
samirsmajic
Hi there HN!

Co-founder Samir Smajic from GetAccept here. We want to help salespeople close
more deals faster by helping them take control of their sales document
workflow. Our team at GetAccept worked with sales for several years and
experienced a LOT of frustration -- deals would just slip away from us even
when we thought we we’re in control.

We realized we were not alone and have focused on the process how to help you
to get the deals signed.

Please try the product out and let us know how we can improve it. We do
require an email signup (no other info), then you get access to the whole
thing.

Check it out at: Signup -
[https://www.getaccept.com](https://www.getaccept.com)

Our platform in one minute –
[https://www.getaccept.com/#product](https://www.getaccept.com/#product)

Short story behind the company – [http://blog.getaccept.com/getaccept-opening-
up-in-the-bay-ar...](http://blog.getaccept.com/getaccept-opening-up-in-the-
bay-area)

~~~
brudgers
I found the christian iconography in the introductory video both overly
abstract and rather distracting. Part of the issue is that orderly rows of
crosses are typical of US Military cemeteries but not typical elsewhere...and
that further shifts the context. Death Valley, the La Brea tarpits, etc. might
be better metaphors anyway. People [in the US] tend to be put off by reminders
of their own mortality. Because the video starts with "me" being tired of
banging my head, the reminder is stronger.

Elsewhere, the claim of experience in sales is weakened by the absence of
specific named individuals with sales experience in the "who we are" portion
of the site.

Finally, my pet peeve: Not providing anything in exchange for giving a company
push access to my inbox. I have to be desperate before I'm providing anything
other than a bitbucket to a landing page that hasn't provided me with direct
evidence of value [e.g. something to play with].

As a metric, email signups seem pretty weak compared to actual engagement with
the product...people who bother to land on your page are pure gold. Each one
of them who goes away without using your product is a deal that winds up in
the valley of death. Make the call to action, "Please try our product" not
"Please give us a chance to spam your inbox."

Overall, I think there's a market particularly for small business.

Good luck.

~~~
samirsmajic
Hi brudgers, thanks for taking your time to give us some feedback!

We haven't really thought of the christian iconography like that and you are
the first one mentioning it. I can really see your take of it and it would
have been better to use a non religious symbol, I agree.

I don´t agree that you get "nothing" when signing up. You get a free account
that you can use totally free to send, track and sign documents (not only
during trial but also afterwards). But maybe that isn't that clear. Maybe the
signup rate would increase if you just sign up with a username instead of
e-mail. I will absolutely take your feedback in consideration future changes.

~~~
brudgers
I have many many email addresses that recieve push messages from services I
tried. Trying something out is often the waste of time that keeps on wasting
because usually what I try out isn't right for me and I get emails to manage
into spam for years.

To put it another way, the problem I am trying to solve has never been that I
don't get enough email from you. When the coin is my email, it's an indication
that our interests are misaligned.

Regarding the video, one negative metaphor is enough to set the stage...either
head banging or the death valley of deals. Is the protagonist me or my deals?

Again, good luck.

